# elk shed hunting northern utah?



## walkalot

I'm trying to figure out general areas where to start looking for elk sheds, I'm not familiar with where they are in transition to at this time of year when they start to shed....can anyone give me a vague direction to start looking?

I know it's almost pointless to even ask, but maybe I can at least get some responses from non-shed hunters willing to give me an idea or something lol...I just don't have the time right now to look at new country guessing if there are elk within 100 miles or not...so when I take a day to go I'd like to hope I'm at least on a mountain they use this time of the year..


----------



## Huge29

walkalot said:


> I know it's almost pointless to even ask.


I agree, those who participate are too secretive to share and those who don't think that it is pretty lame or unethical to be chasing around the game.
If I knew, I would help, but I simply don't have a clue. I saw a few nice ones here last week-39 56.287 N 111 8.233 W although you likely need permission to collect them there. Good luck!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Huge29 said:


> walkalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a few nice ones here last week-39 56.287 N 111 8.233 W although you likely need permission to collect them there. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Too bad that's not Northern Utah like he asked for. There are also legal ones pretty dang close to the area you pointed out as well Huge. They are not behind a fence either.


----------



## pheaz

I dont hunt Northern Utah but the best advice is to go out and find some bulls packin. Most of the elk Im seein are still packin. With the snow pack low this year everything is scattered everywhere. There doesnt seem to be any honey holes this year. Normally the elk are bunched up but appears they are traveling in ones and twos this year. Good Luck shed huntin you maybe just need to put little leg time in to answer your question.


----------



## muzzlehutn

I would suggest putting your User name to use Walkalot. Cause theres not enough snow to keep any elk in one spot for over two minutes.


----------



## walkalot

i usually do put my name to use......just hard to get away have a lot going on right now.
i picked a canyon where i hunt in the extended, i don't think they are in there at the moment but maybe with the lack of snow I'll get lucky....if nothing else maybe some deer sheds or just exercise.

i didn't expect much other than the classic go find them response, but never hurts to ask!


----------



## shaun larsen

Huge29 said:


> 39 56.287 N 111 8.233 W


best elk shed hunting spot ive ever seen!! :O•-:


----------



## walkalot

haha yeah and if i punched it in right, it's a private field, good luck


----------



## shaun larsen

Its an elk farm


----------



## walkalot

even better, im in.


----------



## swbuckmaster

In order to pick up sheds in utah you pretty much need to be unemployed. The big ones are being watched every day. When one shed hits the ground its a foot race to pick it up. 
Good luck


----------



## bugleboy

swbuckmaster said:


> In order to pick up sheds in utah you pretty much need to be unemployed. The big ones are being watched every day. When one shed hits the ground its a foot race to pick it up.
> Good luck


Most all the fresh antlers have already been picked up by now


----------



## shaun larsen

walkalot said:


> even better, im in.


scouted it out today... most of those elk are still packin!! ill keep an eye on 'em and let you know when operation "shed horn" is gonna go down


----------



## SouthernHunter

Walkalot
Most elk will shed around the 7000-7500 foot elevation, you will want to forcus your efforts in that area. After a snow storm, glass the mountain you want to try out and look for fresh tracks at that elevation. Lower elevation will more likely be deer tracks. Once you have some tracks, keep glassing that area until you see the elk, and that is where you will find the sheds. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## JuddCT

SouthernHunter said:


> Walkalot
> Most elk will shed around the 7000-7500 foot elevation, you will want to forcus your efforts in that area. After a snow storm, glass the mountain you want to try out and look for fresh tracks at that elevation. Lower elevation will more likely be deer tracks. Once you have some tracks, keep glassing that area until you see the elk, and that is where you will find the sheds.
> Hope that helps.


Great first post!


----------



## walkalot

thanks guys.....yeah it seems like the people that have the biggest advantage are residents that live in an area that can easily watch the elk this time of year.....unfortunately that's not me! maybe ill get lucky though


----------



## Huge29

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Too bad that's not Northern Utah like he asked for.


Do you realize that Sevier County claims to be central Utah? As such, this is 50 miles north of central...


----------



## SouthernHunter

As of two days ago, I spotted 5 bulls still packing. This is near Ogden looking east from the valley.


----------



## nacho

SouthernHunter said:


> As of two days ago, I spotted 5 bulls still packing. This is near Ogden looking east from the valley.


Good luck finding those sheds! Hope you know how to climb a big fence. :O•-:


----------



## 90redryder

pheaz said:


> I dont hunt Northern Utah but the best advice is to go out and find some bulls packin. Most of the elk Im seein are still packin. With the snow pack low this year everything is scattered everywhere. There doesnt seem to be any honey holes this year. Normally the elk are bunched up but appears they are traveling in ones and twos this year. Good Luck shed huntin you maybe just need to put little leg time in to answer your question.


We must hunt completely opposite parts of the state. I've noticed huge elk herds in my area and non of the bulls are packing.


----------



## pheaz

Walkalot great news just got back in from spottin and 18 of the 22 bulls are still packin today. The spot we talked about should be pretty good by next weekend.


----------



## walkalot

cool, hopefully i can get lucky....either way it will do me some good to just get out and hike...its been a few months now


----------



## pheaz

walkalot said:


> cool, hopefully i can get lucky....either way it will do me some good to just get out and hike...its been a few months now


 PM me when your headed up and I will let you know which canyon to take.


----------



## CherryCanyon

Can I bring this page back to life? 
I just moved to the valley and looking for horns this year. Goin out to scout for the first time this week


----------



## goofy elk

Sure miss ol pheaz on this forum.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN

Huge29 said:


> I agree, those who participate are too secretive to share and those who don't think that it is pretty lame or unethical to be chasing around the game.
> If I knew, I would help, but I simply don't have a clue. I saw a few nice ones here last week-39 56.287 N 111 8.233 W although you likely need permission to collect them there. Good luck!


those would be easy to walk to too :grin:

i didnt realize the post was 5 years old ,

the funny thing is the same elk are probably still there


----------



## MadHunter

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Too bad that's not Northern Utah like he asked for. There are also legal ones pretty dang close to the area you pointed out as well Huge. They are not behind a fence either.


Here is a place up north..... 41 21.262 N 112 01.545 W


----------



## hazmat

Here are some bulls.yup for you shed nerds they ate still packing


----------



## BPturkeys

I am not a lame shed hunter, but lots of horn here. 40 26 14.62 N 111 53 20.90 W


----------



## brendo

I found this in the shoreline of Utah lake the other day. Who knows there might be some elk sheds Laying around too 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pokesmole

Haven’t had much luck myself this year. Maybe im not looking high enough.


----------

